# Truck information for PSD owners



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

If anyone here has a Ford PSD you may be interested in a few things. I have added them to my truck and I am very happy with them. 
1. Pyrometer. Measures exhaust gas temps.
2. Transmission temp monitor
3. Turbo Temp Monitor (TTM). VERY nice!

The turbo temp monitor uses the Pyro and keeps the truck running *AFTER* you turn the truck off and lock the doors! This allows your turbo to cool down to 300 degrees, thus preventing damage to your turbo bearings. You can also visit www.ford-diesel.com for more information on this and your truck.

----------
Ray Kirby - Kirby's Cuttin' Edge Lawn Maintenance
Home Page, My Truck, Lawn Photos


----------

